# Coupe GT project continued



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

Fenders in the process of getting pulled. Like alot of pulled fenders i've seen nobody keeps the factory line. I wanted to achieve the factory look to keep things subtle and clean. Also getting entire car resprayed and some bits shaved as well.
here's some progess pics.
inner lip pulled








reinforcement\factory line added
















pulled about 1 inch


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Coupe GT project continued (euro inc)*

Quality work! Good idea keeping the factory line. Even better idea adding some solid metal to do that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Coupe GT project continued (gt40mkiv)*

fronts completed! They were pulled 1.25 inches. Now working the dents out of the body and going to get the entire interior redone.








































Rear shots


----------



## ZermattGt (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Coupe GT project continued (euro inc)*

Beautifully done man.
Are these the wheels you intend to keep on the CGT?


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Coupe GT project continued (ZermattGt)*

going to widen the wheels 1 inch all around


----------



## ZermattGt (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Coupe GT project continued (euro inc)*

Widen with a spacer?
Or with an upgraded rim?
If so pics of intended wheels?
Owner of a 1983 CGT.


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Coupe GT project continued (ZermattGt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZermattGt* »_Widen with a spacer?
Or with an upgraded rim?
If so pics of intended wheels?
Owner of a 1983 CGT.

no removing the lips and adding wider lips


----------



## Pre95 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Coupe GT project continued (euro inc)*

Very nice work. Good to see people are thinking outside of the Ur-Q flares. 
Info on the wheels? ET & tire siee?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice work!


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Coupe GT project continued (Pre95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pre95* »_Very nice work. Good to see people are thinking outside of the Ur-Q flares. 
Info on the wheels? ET & tire siee?

tires are 205-40 all around 7.5 fronts and 8.5 rears


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Coupe GT project continued (euro inc)*

Part 2 of the Coupe GT build. We started stripping the interior and getting it ready to have it completely re-upholstered top to bottom.
































































teaser of the front lower portion already completed








seats finished!! its coming together very nicely 








































little update car almost ready for paint!
































in the booth for paint!!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

me likey! looks sharp







i am looking forward to a respray on my alpine 4kq one day. i love alpine


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

sweet!


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Every time I see a thread like this, it makes me want to keep my CGT, but god project cars just cost so much


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (tuanies)*

Looking VERY good. The fenders are particularly impressive.


----------



## Mylch (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any updated pics?


----------



## A2DubNut (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (Mylch)*

Pm'd an inquiry on the re-upholstery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

some updated pics. car is going back to get the front pillars painted black i changes my mind on a couple things. here's some teaser pics


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Coupe GT project continued (euro inc)*


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

awesome


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

I'd hit it.


----------



## BERTO171 (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (08CandyWhite)*

I've owned 3 of these in my lifetime. One of them was the real deal quattro with the flared body. Wish I never sold it. 
Keep up the good work dude, it looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Coupe GT project continued (euro inc)*

back in the paint booth for more changes. i decided to get the a pillar, and c pillar painted black. seemed to flow a bit better than before.


----------



## A2DubNut (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Coupe GT project continued (euro inc)*

moar moar!


----------



## crazydubbin12 (Jul 13, 2009)

awesome build. looks sweet


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (crazydubbin12)*

I'm a stickler for stock, or at least a stock look, and MAN, am I impressed with the wheel arches! They are so subtle that they might not be noticed at first, but accomplish giving the car an overall more aggressive look.
NICE work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (teach2)*

Would love to see more pics when you get the chance.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow, looks nice. Can you post some whole car pics showing the black top? I'm having a hard time picturing it completed. From the limited pics I can see, it kinds looks like it used to be an an all-black or all white car and somebody did a repaint with color change and ran out of paint or money. I know that's not the case, and I'd like to see the whole thing.


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

car is at the upholstry shop now getting carpet, and headliner re-done. as for now here is a sneek peak of the wheels!
goodies showed up from germany








3" bbs rs lips


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Coupe GT project continued (euro inc)*

last week before the big show. Audi interior is 90% done. Carpet, headliner, rear deck and pillar trim pieces are now complete.
Wheels are are now rebuilt, painted and widened. 
fronts are now 16x8.5 rears are 16x9.5
my dad getting involved in putting the wheels together








rear final product








interior shots


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Coupe GT project continued (euro inc)*

headliner wrapped in suede









close ups of the boot and shifter in suede with white piping








wheels on!!
























tail lights were refinished, and tinted 




























_Modified by euro inc at 12:26 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## flipper13 (Mar 2, 2010)

Beautiful car! Lovely wheels! What is the offset on those beauties? I'm planning on running a set of 16x7 +15s and was wondering if this setup would work with some fender pulling and rolling. The car is on coilovers.


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (flipper13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flipper13* »_Beautiful car! Lovely wheels! What is the offset on those beauties? I'm planning on running a set of 16x7 +15s and was wondering if this setup would work with some fender pulling and rolling. The car is on coilovers.

not exactly sure what the final offsets are. i'll measure today
dash out and ready to get wrapped. Going to delete the speaker holes on top and relocate those.








some interior shots


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

WOAH !!! Mad nice work man !


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

so sick!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Just noticed the leather stitched door handle grabs. Nice detail work. Can't wait to see the dash.


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

decided to go with a new exhaust system. I wanted to go a little more aggressive than the traditional rear exit setup. I'm sure i will change it up after i get bored with it
but for now
Out with the old
























in with the new!








stainless and tig welded by eurowise



































_Modified by euro inc at 6:22 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

awesome!


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Great Job guys...looks awesome..not totally sold on the black roof yet..I think that since the c pillar is so large on the car it really throws off the black balance on the white car....absolutely love the interior and the fender work and wheels are an absolute treat!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZermattGt (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jonny_breakz)*

I agree that the roof color is odd. May need something to pull the two colors together. I hesitate to say graphics, but maybe Sport stripes bridging to two areas? The lines are "interupted" at the moment.
Not sure about the rat rod side pipe................?
That being said, seriously elegant wheel arch job, stellar and subtle. Brilliant. Also I love what you are doing with the upolstery considering the difficulties with these older styles.
Keep up the good work.
Matt
83 CGT


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Another vote for doing something with the roof...white car, black roof and pillars? Seems off. Maybe white pillars and black roof to make it look like the sky-roofs on some cars? Or white pillars and a CF overlay on the roof itself? Or go back to all white...


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Another vote for doing something with the roof...white car, black roof and pillars? Seems off. Maybe white pillars and black roof to make it look like the sky-roofs on some cars? Or white pillars and a CF overlay on the roof itself? Or go back to all white...

i've been torn with the idea as well and just went along with it. I wanted to do a strip but couldn't decide on a stripe design that would flow or look era correct. 
I also wanted to stay all white at first but i think it would have turned out looking like every other CGT. I wanted it to stand out and be a little more unique and somewhat motorsport\aggressive with the black roof, and side exhaust. 
this is the look i'll run with for this year and when I do the motor swap this winter i'll change her up again!
thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (euro inc)*

The good thing is that there aren't many built B2s (much less GTs) out there so no problem being unique. If you change it back to one color, consider a modern Audi color that'll stand out. Nogaro Blue and Imola Yellow are probably a little too much for the simpler coupe design but maybe something subtle like a Suzuka Grey...


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Great work!!


----------



## Mohr Torque (May 23, 2009)

i like the black roof but i would also paint the hood and the top of the front fenders black as well.


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (Mohr Torque)*

Dash in and fitted. car is coming along very nicely. since i deleted the speakers in the dash i had to have music so i had custom kick panels molded into the front floors and then wrapped in black vinyl. turned out pretty clean. they dont get too much in the way of leg room.
for now im just fitting everything into to see fitment and what not, i'm going to pull it all back out and paint the trim that's brown satin black.
dash before








dash now
















suede console








drivers mold all dried up and fitted for triming ( and no it was molded over the carpet!








passenger side








drivers kick panel completed!








passenger side with ipod cable routed to glovebox


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

custom kick panels








































base molds dried and fitted
































all done!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice!


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

This project is turning out way hot...I hate you.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jonny_breakz)*

Very impressive.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

anymore updates? the interior makes me wet


----------

